# no 4G connectivity



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys. So I'm running my gs3 with beans town' jeqlly beans build 11 using the KT747 kernel. Everything's running super smoothing except I don't have any 4G connection. I have 3G. This started happening on Friday of last week when I was on carbon 1.3-1.4. I've tried every trick in the book. Popping out the sim, starting up the phone powering it off and popping it back in, tried changing my mobile subscription from CDMA/ lte to the other options and back with and without restarts in between, I've called verizon and they tried resetting things on their end, I updated my modem, im going to be going to the Verizon store to get a new SIM soon, but is there aome thing else I'm missing that I can try before having to go to them? Its no big deal really just don't wanna waste too much more time.

Thanks for the help in advanced!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

What about your APN Setting?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

My APN settings are normal. Data is enabled, APN is set to ehrpd, the network mode is set to CDMA/lte/evdo.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Why is it set to EHRPD? It's supposed to be set to LTE- Verizon Internet, at least that's what mine is presently on the same rom.


----------

